# Capture d'écran



## Boris (24 Février 2000)

J'ai installer (2 fois!) MacOs9 et les raccourcis clavier de capture d'écrans ne fonctionnent pas! Y at'il une solution? Sinon, éxiste-t'il des sharewares ou freewares mac pour cela ?
Merci!


----------



## cl97 (24 Février 2000)

essaie snapz pro d'ambrosia.
http://www.AmbrosIaSW.com/Updates/SnapzPro_Update.html 

chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mars 2000)

Cela marche très bien sur MacOS 9.
Cela dit, tu doit comme moi, tapé sur la touche du pavé numérique, mais essaye la même touche du clavier standard (barre du haut).
Normalement, çà le fait...
ciao

------------------
Xavier Cabanne
MacWebmaster


----------



## Boris (4 Mars 2000)

Merci à tous les deux : Snapz pro marche très bien et les raccourcis clavier avec les touches du haut marchent très bien aussi (comment n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt?!?)
encore merci!


----------

